# Battle for middle earth isnt installing on windows 7



## uranium43415 (Feb 25, 2010)

I bought a new MSI A6000 lap top a couple of days ago and i've been trying to put battle for middle earth 2 on it. It recognized the disk installed about 2 percent but would go past that. BUT if i removed then reinserted it it would install another 2 percent like clockwork but wouldnt get past the movie files. If anyone can help out it would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi uranium43415, and welcome to TSF.

Please click here and follow steps 2 through 7. Let us know how you go with those.


----------

